# Archery Tournament- Dallas, GA 8/27/11



## stevelfarmer (Aug 20, 2011)

Celebrate Recovery Archery Tournament
August 27th   Legacy Baptist Church
2976 Dallas Acworth Hwy, Dallas 30131

pre registration 3:00 pm
shootin' time : 4:00 pm
Entry $15.00 (checks payable to Legacy Baptist for Celebrate Recovery)

Shootagains available for $5.00 a pop, limit 3 per person.
1st, 2nd, 3rd Place prizes
Long Shot Prize
Rolling Tire Prize
Silent Auction for "New Diamond Bow"

Food provided by Rodney's BBQ.
Contact:  Russell Aiken 678-776-5595
                 Adam Holcomb 678-907-2292
                 Steve Farmer 678-3987-7383


----------



## Buckin07 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gables will be supporting and reped


----------



## Michaelp (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this 3-d?


----------



## stevelfarmer (Aug 24, 2011)

yes it is 3-d


----------

